# Nicht, dass ich wüsste.



## kimko_379

_pdf (jst.go.jp)
I was wondering if anyone would possibly tell me why the "Nicht, dass ... (Endung mit Konjunktiv 2-Verben)."-constructions could mean the conditional or partial negations?  Could you paraphrase it as "Nichts, was ... ."?  Does it have anything to do with "partitives"-counterparts like "etwas/ein_Bißchen von"?  Thank you so much in advance for your kind co-operations!


----------



## bearded

Hallo 



kimko_379 said:


> Could you paraphrase it as "Nichts, was ... ."?


No, I don't think so.  The phrase ''nicht, dass ich wüsste'' is usually a reply to some question, and the 'nicht' denies the verb contained in the question.
_Liegt Frankfurt auf einem Hügel? Nein, nicht_ (= es liegt nicht dort), _dass ich wüsste/soviel ich weiß._
Also please note that 'dass' is a conjunction: it has nothing to do with 'was' or a partitive. I would classify the 'dass..' sentence as a limitative clause (within the limits of what I could know).
Concerning the subjunctive mood, ''dass ich wüsste'' corresponds to ''that(as far as ) I could know'': it's an (unreal) possibility, not conditional.
I hope that native German speakers will confirm.


----------



## JClaudeK

''nicht, dass ich wüsste'' = Edit: (es ist) nicht (so), dass ich (es) wüsste.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hier gefunden


----------



## kimko_379

I still have a certain question/doubt:  
Even so, the word origin of "nicht" = ni (eo) wiht = nicht (irgend) Wicht.  
And the English counterpart/equivalent is "Not that I know OF."  
So, could I have been still totally, utterly wrong even in the lights of those facts?


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> ''nicht, dass ich wüsste'' = (es ist) nicht so, dass ich (es) wüsste.


I have the feeling that in that case the result is expressed ("so, dass"/ "so that").


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> So, could I have been still totally, utterly wrong even in the lights of those facts?


Please give a complete sentence to discuss. I believe you are wrong, but maybe we all don't understand you properly.


----------



## kimko_379

Additions:  
1.  Of course, etymologically:  das (a demonstrative adjective) = dass (a originally-demonstrative conjunction;  see Dwight Bolinger:  "Meaning and Form" on the demonstrative-ness of the English conjunction and relative pronoun "that").

2.  The first-presented half-German, half-Japanese document by Prof Eijiro Iwasaki says:
A.  The German usage only-ORIGINALLY contained the meaning of "Soviel ich weiss, ... ."
B.  The English equivalent "Not that I know of." can be equal/compatible with "None that I know of." in some case(s).
C.   "Das große Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache, Bd. 8," S.3939. (Dudenverlag,, 1995) says that "Nicht, dass ich wüsste." = "Davon ist mir nichts bekannt."
D.  The Japanese translation of the problematic German sentence is "Sore/So-nna-koto wa shira-nai.  ( = [Of/About] that, I don't know.  =  DAS weiss ich nicht.)"  So, the "Das" in its back-translation into German is likely to be a left-dislocated/fronted nominative-plus-accusative cases-blending/unification.


----------



## bearded

I m not so sure that it always makes sense to examine the etymology or ancient usage of an expression, or its translation into different languages, in order to ascertain its meaning.  I feel that it might be more useful to know its current usage and (above all) how today's speakers perceive it. 
The equation _dass = das/was.. _ does not work in my view. Cf. #2 and 4 above.


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> Please give a complete sentence to discuss. I believe you are wrong, but maybe we all don't understand you properly.


Could you not interpret the problematic sentence this way?:
- Liegt Frankfurt (am Main?) auf einem Hügel?
- Nein.  Nicht, dass ich wüsste.  ( = Nein.  [Es ist/gibt] nicht irgend so ein Wicht/Ding, das ich wüsste.)

Prof Iwasaki's Japanese document linked first-on shows the English examples:
- Did he have any problem downloading that program?
- Not ( = None) that I know OF.


----------



## kimko_379

bearded said:


> I m not so sure that it always makes sense to examine the etymology or ancient usage of an expression, or its translation into different languages, in order to ascertain its meaning.  I feel that it might be more useful to know its current usage and (above all) how today's speakers perceive it.
> The equation _dass = das/was.. _ does not work in my view. Cf. #2 and 4 above.


Thank you so much, Mr. Bearded!  As is often the case with me, I tend to overestimate the etymologies.  As Prof Iwasaki showed in the above-linked document, the problematic German construction ONLY-ORIGINALLY had the connotation of "Soviel ich weiss, ... ." etc. like the modern English and modern French counterparts  still do.


----------



## bearded

You are welcome, kimko. But my opinions are of course always debatable, so I would advise you to await further responses from people more expert than myself - and the more so since I'm not a native German speaker.  
JClaudeK's interpretation in #3 is e.g. different from mine..


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> says that "Nicht, dass ich wüsste." = "Davon ist mir nichts bekannt."


  That's correct.



bearded said:


> I feel that it might be more useful to know its current usage


 Absolutely.



bearded said:


> The equation _dass = das/was.. _ does not work in my view


Right, this equation is utterly wrong.



kimko_379 said:


> - Liegt Frankfurt (am Main?) auf einem Hügel?
> - Nein. Nicht, dass ich wüsste. ( = Nein. [Es ist/gibt] nicht irgend so ein Wicht/Ding, das ich wüsste.)


Yes, so what is the question?

You replaced the dass-subordinate clause by a separate clause with "Es gibt". The later relative clause with "das" has nothing to do with it and is artificially added.

_Nicht, dass ich wüsste._
roughly equivalent: _Es ist nicht so, dass ich das weiß._


----------



## kimko_379

kimko_379 said:


> Additions:
> 1.  Of course, etymologically:  das (a demonstrative adjective) = dass (a originally-demonstrative conjunction;  see Dwight Bolinger:  "Meaning and Form" on the demonstrative-ness of the English conjunction and relative pronoun "that").
> 
> 2.  The first-presented half-German, half-Japanese document by Prof Eijiro Iwasaki says:
> A.  The German usage only-ORIGINALLY contained the meaning of "Soviel ich weiss, ... ."
> B.  The English equivalent "Not that I know of." can be equal/compatible with "None that I know of." in some case(s).
> C.   "Das große Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache, Bd. 8," S.3939. (Dudenverlag,, 1995) says that "Nicht, dass ich wüsste." = "Davon ist mir nichts bekannt."
> D.  The Japanese translation of the problematic German sentence is "Sore/So-nna-koto wa shira-nai.  ( = [Of/About] that, I don't know.  =  DAS weiss ich nicht.)"  So, the "Das" in its back-translation into German is likely to be a left-dislocated/fronted nominative-plus-accusative cases-blending/unification.


Correction:
Read "nominative-plus-accusative" as "nominative-plus-partitive/elative (in this case:  "davon" = "of/off/about  not/nothing/none/no_such_thing") ".


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> That's correct.
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> Right, this equation is utterly wrong.
> 
> 
> Yes, so what is the question?
> 
> You replaced the dass-subordinate clause by a separate clause with "Es gibt". The later relative clause with "das" has nothing to do with it and is artificially added.
> 
> _Nicht, dass ich wüsste._
> roughly equivalent: _Es ist nicht so, dass ich das weiß._


I just would have liked to emphasize the etymology of "nicht" = "nicht irgend so etwas" and apply it to the try at the clarification of the original meaning, like/as the interpretation:  "Nicht, dass ... ." = "Es ist nichts ( = nicht irgend etwas) (davon [ = a partitive-like word] ), das/was ... ."


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> at the clarification of the original meaning


No, sorry, that is a mistake. There are so many phrase with "Nicht, dass..." and they have the essential meaning of "Es ist nicht so, dass..." and are more or less just an ellipsis. The principle is even still productive. You can make new phrases with "Nicht, dass..." and there certainly is no other important meaning behind it.
_
Nicht, dass er mich gefragt hätte.
Nicht, dass es drauf ankäme.
Nicht, dass ich wert drauf lege.
Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst.
Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne antworte._


----------



## Hutschi

I just want to remark:
It never will be said without context.
Without context it is an empty phrase without content.

Often it is used in a  dialogue.

There are basically three options (and more):

1. A asks something, and B answers: "Nicht dass ich wüsste ..."
A: Kommt Anton morgen Abend zu Besuch?​B: Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Er hat sich schon seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr gemeldet.​
2. A says something. B answers and uses it as introduction.
A: Kannst du mir 500 Euro leihen?​B: Nicht, dass ich wert darauf lege, aber könntest du nicht wenigstens "Bitte" sagen?​
3. A starts with it as a kind of introduction. 
Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst, aber es wäre besser, wenn du diese Woche nicht kommst.​Nicht, dass ich wert darauf lege, aber könntest du mich nicht heute Abend mal anrufen?​
Basically it organices a dialogue.


----------



## διαφορετικός

kimko_379 said:


> - Liegt Frankfurt (am Main?) auf einem Hügel?
> - Nein. Nicht, dass ich wüsste. ( = Nein. [Es ist/gibt] nicht irgend so ein Wicht/Ding, das ich wüsste.)


In my opinion, the second line means: "Nein. Wenn es auf einem Hügel läge, dann nicht so (bzw. mit der Konsequenz), dass ich es wüsste."


----------



## Hutschi

Gegebenenfalls ist es eine Art "Nein" zu sagen mit einer Hintertür. Claudes Zitat #4.
Manchmal wäre auch ein klares "Nein" unhöflich.


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> No, sorry, that is a mistake. There are so many phrase with "Nicht, dass..." and they have the essential meaning of "Es ist nicht so, dass..." and are more or less just an ellipsis. The principle is even still productive. You can make new phrases with "Nicht, dass..." and there certainly is no other important meaning behind it.
> 
> _Nicht, dass er mich gefragt hätte.
> Nicht, dass es drauf ankäme.
> Nicht, dass ich wert drauf lege.
> Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst.
> Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne antworte._


So/Then, do the above sentences happen to be
the negation of "Es ist (eine) Tatsache, dass ... ." or "Tatsache ist, dass ... ."
=  "It/Fact is that ... ."
and
akin to "(Es ist , ) Als ob/wenn ...   (Konjunktiv 2-Endung)."
=  "As if ... (Subjunctive/Conditional Past verb phrase)." = "It is NOT as if ... (Subjunctive/Conditional Past verb phrase)."?  (Like "As if I cared !" = "I don't care!" and "It is not as if you would/will never die." = "You will die someday." ?)

(Do you say also in German "Es ist, dass ... ." meaning "Tatsache ist, dass ... ."?)


----------



## Hutschi

Eine wesentliche Konnotation von "nicht, dass ..." ist oft: "Es kommt nicht darauf an."
An important connotation is often "it does not matter much". 



kimko_379 said:


> So/Then, do the above sentences happen to be
> the negation of "Es ist (eine) Tatsache, dass ... ." or "Tatsache ist, dass ... ."
> = "It/Fact is that ... ."


It is not such a negation. It is more like an idiom.





> and
> akin to "(Es ist , ) Als ob/wenn ... (Konjunktiv 2-Endung)."
> = "As if ... (Subjunctive/Conditional Past verb phrase)." = "It is NOT as if ... (Subjunctive/Conditional Past verb phrase)."? (Like "As if I cared !" = "I don't care!" and "It is not as if you would/will never die." = "You will die someday." ?)


In a literal sense it is possible but it is not the meaning.
It is a kind of fixed phrase with a meaning of its own. As Kajjo wrote: 


Kajjo said:


> the essential meaning of "Es ist nicht so, dass..." and are more or less just an ellipsis.







> (Do you say also in German "Es ist, dass ... ." meaning "Tatsache ist, dass ... ."?)



It is not used or extremely seldom. It does not sound idiomatic.
I could answer:
"Nicht, dass ich wüsste."
Here the meaning is "I do not know any case but it is not impossible."

"Not impossible" is a very weak "Hintertür" that it is possible and I just do not know any cases. But it also says that the probability is low.


----------



## kimko_379

Hutschi said:


> Eine wesentliche Konnotation von "nicht, dass ..." ist oft: "Es kommt nicht darauf an."
> An important connotation is often "it does not matter much".
> 
> 
> It is not such a negation. It is more like an idiom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a literal sense it is possible but it is not the meaning.
> It is a kind of fixed phrase with a meaning of its own. As Kajjo wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not used or extremely seldom. It does not sound idiomatic.
> I could answer:
> "Nicht, dass ich wüsste."
> Here the meaning is "I do not know any case but it is not impossible."
> 
> "Not impossible" is a very weak "Hintertür" that it is possible and I just do not know any cases. But it also says that the probability is low.


"Ellipsis"?  What is/are omitted in what way(s), would you mind telling me?


----------



## Hutschi

nicht dass ich wüsste = Es ist nicht so, dass ich es wüsste. - Kajjo #16. (Diese Form dient der Erklärung, sie ist nicht sehr idiomatisch. Sie kann "nicht, dass ich wüsste" nicht ersetzen.)
Bedeutung: Ich weiß nichts davon,  mir ist kein Fall bekannt/ich habe noch nie so etwas gehört, es ist aber nicht völlig unmöglich.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> ''nicht, dass ich wüsste'' = Edit: (es ist) nicht (so), dass ich (es) wüsste.





Kajjo said:


> Nicht, dass er mich gefragt hätte.


Die Analogie hat mich nun überzeugt.  Demnach war meine Interpretation laut #2 nicht ganz korrekt.


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> So/Then, do the above sentences happen to be
> the negation of "Es ist (eine) Tatsache, dass ... ." or "Tatsache ist, dass ... ."


Why don't you take my replies seriously? I already answered very clearly:

_There are many phrase with "Nicht, dass..." and they have the essential meaning of "Es ist nicht so, dass..." and are more or less just an ellipsis. _



kimko_379 said:


> What is/are omitted


Ellipsis:

(_Es ist) nicht (so), dass (es) >>> Nicht, dass..._

This ellipsis you can expand in all the examples I have given you in #16. The "Nicht, dass" part is not restricted to "wüsste", but very general. Double negations are possible.

_Nicht, dass ich nicht möchte, aber ich wage es nicht.
= Es ist nicht so, dass ich es nicht möchte, aber ich wage es nicht._


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> Why don't you take my replies seriously? I already answered very clearly:
> 
> _There are many phrase with "Nicht, dass..." and they have the essential meaning of "Es ist nicht so, dass..." and are more or less just an ellipsis. _
> 
> 
> Ellipsis:
> 
> (_Es ist) nicht (so), dass (es) >>> Nicht, dass..._
> 
> This ellipsis you can expand in all the examples I have given you in #16. The "Nicht, dass" part is not restricted to "wüsste", but very general. Double negations are possible.
> 
> _Nicht, dass ich nicht möchte, aber ich wage es nicht.
> = Es ist nicht so, dass ich es nicht möchte, aber ich wage es nicht._


Excuse me and thank you, Mr. Kajjo; I had failed to see what the sentence in question was the ellipsis of.

The first link also shows some phrases with the "Nicht, dass ... ." construction, and, though I do not mean/intend to stick to the etymology, the link shows the original semantical partitive-like components in the old, classical German "wüsste/wüßte"-case examples:   just for your information.


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> I do not mean/intend to stick to the etymology, the link shows the original semantical partitive-like components


_Nicht, dass ich nicht möchte, aber ich wage es nicht.
= Es ist nicht so, dass ich es nicht möchte, aber ich wage es nicht._

Both are idiomatic. You can even use the full form which clearly shows the elliptical character.

I don't see any relevance in cases with _das_ as relative pronoun. These are independent from the sentences with the conjunction _dass_.


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> _Nicht, dass ich nicht möchte, aber ich wage es nicht.
> = Es ist nicht so, dass ich es nicht möchte, aber ich wage es nicht._
> 
> Both are idiomatic. You can even use the full form which clearly shows the elliptical character.
> 
> I don't see any relevance in cases with _das_ as relative pronoun. These are independent from the sentences with the conjunction _dass_.


No, sirs.  Please read my post more carefully:  I said "in the old, classical German 'wüsste/wüßte'-case examples".  And please check the first link for those examples yourselves.  (They are in the later pages of the paper/treatise.)


----------



## Hutschi

kimko_379 said:


> ... I said "in the old, classical German 'wüsste/wüßte'-case examples". And please check the first link for those examples yourselves



Hi, Kimko,
I do not understand this.
I do not understand what you mean.

Viele Grüße von Bernd

PS: Wir versuchen, zu helfen. Es geht aber nur bei mit konkreten Fragen.


----------



## Hutschi

kimko_379 said:


> Could you paraphrase it as "Nichts, was ... ."?


No, it cannot., see bearded #2.



> Does it have anything to do with "partitives"-counterparts like "etwas/ein_Bißchen von"?



No, it hasn't.
I can only say: Nicht, dass ich wüsste."

This does not work with "Nicht, dass ich das wüsste", because this phrase requires to write more about reasons.


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> And please check the first link for those examples yourselves


I don't read Japanese. Quote the sentences you feel relevant and explain more clearly what your question really is.

You seem linguistically interested (or you study linguistics?), so there should be some talent to paraphrase your question in a way that we understand. Phrase more clearly with less fancy terms and please no more slashes (/), but proper wording and full and grammatical sentences. Sorry, many of your paragraphs are barely readable.



kimko_379 said:


> I said "in the old, classical German


As I said, I see no relevance in "das, was" for "Nichts, dass".



Hutschi said:


> Wir versuchen, zu helfen. Es geht aber nur bei mit konkreten Fragen


Richtig, und bei Fragen, die man verstehen kann.


----------



## kimko_379

Hutschi said:


> Hi, Kimko,
> I do not understand this.
> I do not understand what you mean.
> 
> Viele Grüße von Bernd
> 
> PS: Wir versuchen, zu helfen. Es geht aber nur bei mit konkreten Fragen.


Prof Iwasaki showed that in the examples of "Nicht, dass ich wüßte." by Lessing and other old authors had the connotation of "Soviel ich weiss, ... .".   That's what I meant.  
But if you do not wish to go to the trouble of looking into the document that is written mainly in Japanese, you can simply forget it.


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> Prof Iwasaki showed that in the examples of "Nicht, dass ich wüßte." by Lessing and other old authors had the connotation of "Soviel ich weiss, ... .". That's what I meant.


Yes, and that is correct, even in contemporary German.

_Nicht, dass ich wüsste.
= Soviel ich weiß, ich das nicht so. Aber ich weiß nicht alles. <meaning, connotation>_

Please note that you can paraphrase THIS sentence in such a way. However, this is just a paraphrase with regards to the _meaning _in this special case. You cannot paraphrase the other examples of #16 in the same manner. You would need to find a different solution for each of them.

However, the "Es ist nicht so, dass" resolution of the ellipsis works in every case:

_Nicht, dass er mich gefragt hätte.
= Es ist aber nicht so, dass er mich gefragt hätte._


----------



## kimko_379

Forgive me the tenacity, but what about semantical, namely, meaning-wise entailments?:
Doesn't "Es ist nicht so, dass (es)" entail "Es ist nicht die Tatsache, dass (es)" or "Tatsache ist nicht so, dass (es)," namely, "Die Tatsache ≠ (ist nicht gleich mit) es/so, dass (es)"?  Please let me get away with those pathetic or miserable tries at paraphrases with my poor, children's German, and please give me better paraphrases if any.


----------



## διαφορετικός

kimko_379 said:


> Doesn't "Es ist nicht so, dass (es)" entail "Es ist nicht die Tatsache, dass (es)" or "Tatsache ist nicht so, dass (es)," namely, "Die Tatsache ≠ (ist nicht gleich mit) es/so, dass (es)"? Please let me get away with those pathetic or miserable tries at paraphrases with my poor, children's German, and please give me better paraphrases if any.


"Es ist nicht so, dass" can be paraphrased as "Es ist nicht (ganz) wahr, dass" or "Es stimmt nicht (ganz), dass" or (in order to use the wort "Tatsache") "Die Tatsachen sind (ein wenig) anders, als dass".

The expression "Es ist nicht so" is weaker than "Es ist nicht wahr", therefore I have added "(ganz)" / "(ein wenig)".


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> Doesn't "Es ist nicht so, dass (es)" entail "Es ist nicht die Tatsache, dass (es)"


Yes, roughly this is equal, but the connotations of "Tatsache" are pretty different. But yes, roughly this fits. So what? I don't get your point.

We conceded early on that "Nicht, dass" = "Es ist nicht so, dass...".


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> Yes, roughly this is equal, but the connotations of "Tatsache" are pretty different. But yes, roughly this fits. So what? I don't get your point.
> 
> We conceded early on that "Nicht, dass" = "Es ist nicht so, dass...".


Excuse me; I just wished to check the sentential or clausal semantic component of the "Nicht, dass" construction.  That is all.


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> No, sorry, that is a mistake. There are so many phrase with "Nicht, dass..." and they have the essential meaning of "Es ist nicht so, dass..." and are more or less just an ellipsis. The principle is even still productive. You can make new phrases with "Nicht, dass..." and there certainly is no other important meaning behind it.
> 
> _Nicht, dass er mich gefragt hätte.
> Nicht, dass es drauf ankäme.
> Nicht, dass ich wert drauf lege.
> Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst.
> Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne antworte._


May I delve a little deeper into the relation between "Nicht, dass" and partitive-ness = restrictive-ness = partiality, from a different aspect or viewpoint? :
Does the construction in question, after all, always contain the meaning of "so weit or so viel (davon) or solange"?
Namely, does the construction always mean "So weit or so viel (davon) gebe ich dir (zwar) zu ( , aber .... )." or "Solange ... , ... . (Aber ...) .  ( :  I fail to make the subsequent sentence-part.  Would you mind complementing, if possible)"?
For example, isn't the sentence of
"Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst ( , aber ... ) ."
a kind of Konzessivsatz containing a partial negation with a restrictive condition -- a concessive clause or senetnce like the below ones? :
_Kommen_ darfst du ( , aber ... nicht ).
Wenn du auch _kommen_ darfst, ... nicht.
So weit wir die Frage auf dein Kommen(-dürfen) oder Nicht-Kommen(-dürfen) beschränken, _darfst_ du (zwar oder doch) kommen ( , aber ... nicht).
=
So weit (oder Solange) die Frage, ob du kommen darfst oder nicht, betrifft, _darfst _du (zwar oder doch) kommen ( , aber ... nicht) .
=
As far as the question of your (permission or non-permission of) coming is concerned, you _are _permitted to come ( , but ... not ... ).


----------



## διαφορετικός

I think you can always convert these expressions into a phrase with "zwar" (which is similar to a Konzessivsatz - usually, "zwar" is followed by "aber"):

Nicht, dass er mich gefragt hätte. > Er hat mich zwar nicht gefragt.
Nicht, dass es drauf ankäme. > Es kommt zwar nicht drauf an.
Nicht, dass ich wert drauf lege. > Ich lege zwar nicht wert drauf.
Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst > Du darfst zwar (nicht nicht) kommen.
Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne antworte. > Ich antworte zwar (nicht nicht) gerne.

The following is a special case, because it usually includes the negation of a previous statement (or of a question).
Nicht, dass ich wüsste. > Ich weiss (es) zwar nicht, [aber es ist wohl nicht so / aber ich glaube eher nicht / aber es stimmt wohl nicht].


----------



## kimko_379

διαφορετικός said:


> I think you can always convert these expressions into a phrase with "zwar" (which is similar to a Konzessivsatz - usually, "zwar" is followed by "aber"):
> 
> Nicht, dass er mich gefragt hätte. > Er hat mich zwar nicht gefragt.
> Nicht, dass es drauf ankäme. > Es kommt zwar nicht drauf an.
> Nicht, dass ich wert drauf lege. > Ich lege zwar nicht wert drauf.
> Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst > Du darfst zwar (nicht nicht) kommen.
> Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne antworte. > Ich antworte zwar (nicht nicht) gerne.
> 
> The following is a special case, because it usually includes the negation of a previous statement (or of a question).
> Nicht, dass ich wüsste. > Ich weiss (es) zwar nicht, [aber es ist wohl nicht so / aber ich glaube eher nicht / aber es stimmt wohl nicht].


So, those conversions DO specify some restricted, partial, or partitive area or range, don't they?    For "Langenscheidt Großwörterbuch Deutsch als Fremdsprache" says that "zwar" shows that you "einräumen" and "zugeben" something, and that "einräumen" = "sagen, dass ein anderer _in einem bestimmten Punkt_ Recht hat, o. Ä.".


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst > Du darfst zwar (nicht nicht) kommen.
> Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne antworte. > Ich antworte zwar (nicht nicht) gerne.


I think that "nicht nicht" is not empty but a kind of "eigentlich".

Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst > Du darfst zwar eigentlich kommen.
Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne antworte. > Ich antworte zwar (eigentlich) gerne.



kimko_379 said:


> So, those conversions DO specify some restricted, partial, or partitive area or range, don't they? For "Langenscheidt Großwörterbuch Deutsch als Fremdsprache" says that "zwar" shows that you "einräumen" and "zugeben" something, and that "einräumen" = "sagen, dass ein anderer _in einem bestimmten Punkt_ Recht hat, o. Ä.".



Grammatically, German does not have a partitive (Partitiv).
This makes it complicate to understand it.

If "einräumen" is partitive, then you are right. "Zugeben" does not fit here. But it has nothing to do here with that another one is right (ein anderer hat recht).

If I compare it with Wikipedia Partitiv – Wikipedia


> Die Substantivform des Nominatives ohne Artikel (z. B. „Autos“, „Häuser“ im Gegensatz zu „die Autos“, „die Häuser“) wird gegenüber Deutschlernenden häufig fälschlicherweise als Partitivform bezeichnet. Dies bildet jedoch keinen vollständigen Partitivfall, wie ihn etwa die finnische Sprache kennt, entspricht aber oft dessen Funktionen. In vielen Fällen lässt sich die partitive Bedeutung durch die Präposition „von“ (oder „aus“) verdeutlichen: „Ich trinke _vom Wasser_.“ (atelisch) im Ggs. zu „Ich trinke _das Wasser_.“, „Ich lese _aus dem Buch_.“ im Ggs. „Ich lese _das Buch [fertig]_.“ (telisch).



it does not fit.


----------



## kimko_379

Hutschi said:


> I think that "nicht nicht" is not empty but a kind of "eigentlich".
> 
> Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst > Du darfst zwar eigentlich kommen.
> Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne antworte. > Ich antworte zwar (eigentlich) gerne.
> 
> 
> 
> Grammatically, German does not have a partitive (Partitiv).
> This makes it complicate to understand it.
> 
> If "einräumen" is partitive, then you are right. "Zugeben" does not fit here. But it has nothing to do here with that another one is right (ein anderer hat recht).
> 
> If I compare it with Wikipedia Partitiv – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> it does not fit.


Thank you so much!  But the English adjective "partitive" means not only "of the partitive-case/Kasus = Partitiv" but also, more generally, "of or concerning (a) part(s)".  In another word, "partitive" = "partial".  And my on-line English dictionary says that "partitive adjectives = some, any, etc." = etwas, ein Bißchen, etc. .

Whatever I may be talking about, I am always thinking of semantic identities or similarities, not only the grammatical ones.  Because the proposition in the Bedeutungsformengrammatik that "Meanings make grammar." is correct.  Actually, only semantical motivations can be the causes of the grammatical-rules-changing creativities that have nearly never been studied in the modern linguistics:  typically in the transformational grammars.


----------



## διαφορετικός

kimko_379 said:


> "zwar" shows that you "einräumen" and "zugeben" something, and that "einräumen" = "sagen, dass ein anderer _in einem bestimmten Punkt_ Recht hat, o. Ä."


In general, "zwar" indicates that something is true, although it seems contradictory to another, more important truth.



Hutschi said:


> Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst > Du darfst zwar eigentlich kommen.
> Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne antworte. > Ich antworte zwar (eigentlich) gerne.


I think that "eigentlich" and "zwar" mean the same here.


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> Does the construction in question, after all, always contain the meaning of "so weit or so viel (davon) or solange"?


No, I don't see that meaning. In the special case of "Nicht, dass ich wüsste", a more incidental paraphrase might be "Soviel ich weiß, nein", but that is not a general interpretation of "Nicht, dass..."



kimko_379 said:


> a kind of Konzessivsatz containing a partial negation with a restrictive condition -- a concessive clause or senetnce like the below ones? :
> _Kommen_ darfst du ( , aber ... nicht ).


Well, I see some sort of restrictive or conditional aspect, but not really concessive and certainly not partitive:

_Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst, aber es wäre besser, ...
...wenn du dich dann von Susanne fernhälst. (keep away from Susan)
...wenn du dein eigenes Essen mitbringst. (bringt you own food)
...wenn spätestens um Mitternacht wieder gehst. (leave latest at midnight)_

The meaning is clearly:

_Du darfst kommen, ...
...aber halte dich dann bitte von Susanne fern (You are allowed to come, but keep away from Susan)
...aber bringt bitte dein eigenes Essen mit
...aber bitte gehe spätestens um Mitternacht._

The second clause can contain a negated construction, but does not need to.

_Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst, aber es wäre (ehrlich gesagt) besser, wenn du nicht kommst.
Du darfst kommen, aber es wäre (ehrlich gesagt) besser, wenn du nicht kommst._




kimko_379 said:


> So weit wir die Frage auf dein Kommen(-dürfen) oder Nicht-Kommen(-dürfen) beschränken, _darfst_ du (zwar oder doch) kommen ( , aber ... nicht).


The last "aber...nicht" is wrong or misleading. There can be negated conditions, but it's not a must.

The "aber" is applicable, the "nicht" doesn't generally fit .


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> No, I don't see that meaning. In the special case of "Nicht, dass ich wüsste", a more incidental paraphrase might be "Soviel ich weiß, nein", but that is not a general interpretation of "Nicht, dass..."
> 
> 
> Well, I see some sort of restrictive or conditional aspect, but not really concessive and certainly not partitive:
> 
> _Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst, aber es wäre besser, ...
> ...wenn du dich dann von Susanne fernhälst. (keep away from Susan)
> ...wenn du dein eigenes Essen mitbringst. (bringt you own food)
> ...wenn spätestens um Mitternacht wieder gehst. (leave latest at midnight)_
> 
> The meaning is clearly:
> 
> _Du darfst kommen, ...
> ...aber halte dich dann bitte von Susanne fern (You are allowed to come, but keep away from Susan)
> ...aber bringt bitte dein eigenes Essen mit
> ...aber bitte gehe spätestens um Mitternacht._
> 
> The second clause can contain a negated construction, but does not need to.
> 
> _Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst, aber es wäre (ehrlich gesagt) besser, wenn du nicht kommst.
> Du darfst kommen, aber es wäre (ehrlich gesagt) besser, wenn du nicht kommst._
> 
> 
> 
> The last "aber...nicht" is wrong or misleading. There can be negated conditions, but it's not a must.
> 
> The "aber" is applicable, the "nicht" doesn't generally fit .


I would like to submit this for re-consideration:  isn't it that restricting = limiting includes division, discernment, discrimination, or separation = partial-izing = a kind of partitive?  As I said above or before, I meant by "partitive" only "partial" in a semantic sense.

But thank you so much anyway!  I had mistaken all restricting-conditionalities for concessivities.


----------



## Kajjo

kimko_379 said:


> As I said above or before, I meant by "partitive" only "partial" in a semantic sense.


I don't use the term "partitive" in this way. Maybe you use a different definition. 

It's restriction, so why don't call it that way? Too easy?!


----------



## διαφορετικός

If it was restriction alone, why should we use "Nicht, dass"? We could simply say "aber" only.


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> If it was restriction alone, why should we use "Nicht, dass"? We could simply say "aber" only.


Well, firstly the focus is different and secondly it is a way of softening a statement.

_Du darfst kommen, aber...
Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst, aber..._

The "Nicht, dass" construction uses the double negation to emphasise on the fact that it not the case that we forbid attending. To the contrary! "Nicht, dass du nicht kommen" is a lot softer.

On the other hand

_1a Nicht, dass ich wüsste.
1b Soviel ich weiß, nein._

are equally soft to me and work both equally well. I don't like to overinterpret different options to express a thought.

Again, compared with "Nein!" oder "Nein, das ist nicht so" both versions 1a and 1b are restricted to the knowledge of the speaker and not an absolute statement about the fact itself.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Kajjo said:


> it is a way of softening a statement



So maybe the following is a more understandable reconstruction from the elliptical "Nicht, dass":
"[Ich will / Wir können / Man muss /...] nicht *sagen*, dass"


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> So maybe the following is a more understandable reconstruction from the elliptical "Nicht, dass":


Why create new, non-idiomatic "reconstructions" when the resolved ellipsis is known to natives?

_Es ist nicht so, dass... _<is even idiomatic and actually used>


----------



## διαφορετικός

Kajjo said:


> Why create new, non-idiomatic "reconstructions" when the resolved ellipsis is known to natives?


I think the advantage of my version is that it expresses the meaning more directly - at least in my opinion. Maybe this helps non-natives to understand.


----------



## Hutschi

The problem is that each version does work only in special context and cases without changing the meaning drastically.

I will give examples:

A: Kommt morgen deine Mutter zu Besuch?
B: Nicht dass ich wüsste. = Ich denke, nein. = Es ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich könnte es höchstens vergessen haben.

Alle Formen die folgen, sind falsch:
"Ich will nicht *sagen*, dass sie morgen kommt." 
" Wir können nicht *sagen*, dass sie morgen kommt."
" Man muss nicht *sagen*, dass sie morgen kommt."

Alle Sätze haben unterschiedliche Bedeutung und keiner entspricht dem Original.
Zusätzlich übertragen alle unterschiedliche emotionale Bedeutungen.

All sentences have different meanings and show different emotions.


----------



## kimko_379

Kajjo said:


> I don't use the term "partitive" in this way. Maybe you use a different definition.
> 
> It's restriction, so why don't call it that way? Too easy?!


This is why:  I just would have liked to set-theoreticize the grammatical point about this problem.  I just wanted to make it possible to process the meanings in a set-theoretical way, even by a computer.


----------



## kimko_379

διαφορετικός said:


> So maybe the following is a more understandable reconstruction from the elliptical "Nicht, dass":
> "[Ich will / Wir können / Man muss /...] nicht *sagen*, dass"


I understand that you wish to add the meta-language-statement about the speaker(s) himself or herself or themselves.  Both "Man etc. ... nicht sagen, dass" and "Es ist nicht so, dass" might become equivalent to each other, if there are suitable paraphrases, I guess.
But could anyone, if you please, think up the proper paraphrases even with or after the consideration of Mr. Hutschi's remark?


----------



## kimko_379

kimko_379 said:


> This is why:  I just would have liked to set-theoreticize the grammatical point about this problem.  I just wanted to make it possible to process the meanings in a set-theoretical way, even by a computer.


You know what I mean:  Teilmenge = sub-set = partial or partitive or restricted set.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> A: Kommt morgen deine Mutter zu Besuch?
> B: Nicht dass ich wüsste. = Ich denke, nein. = Es ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich könnte es höchstens vergessen haben.
> 
> Alle Formen die folgen, sind falsch:
> "Ich will nicht *sagen*, dass sie morgen kommt."
> " Wir können nicht *sagen*, dass sie morgen kommt."
> " Man muss nicht *sagen*, dass sie morgen kommt."


I agree, this does not work. "Nicht dass ich wüsste" is a special case, as I have already mentioned in #39. It usually includes the negation of a previous statement / question ("nein" / "es ist wohl nicht so"), and an "aber" has to be introduced.) If we combine this with my "reconstruction", it becomes:

A: Kommt morgen deine Mutter zu Besuch?
B: Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich es wüsste, aber nein.

I think this expresses the original meaning.


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> _Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich es wüsste, aber nein._
> I think this expresses the original meaning


Oh no, this twists the meaning or at least the connotations.

In native paraphrases: 

_Kommt morgen deine Mutter zu Besuch?
Nicht, dass ich wüsste.
Soviel ich weiß, nein.
Nein, davon habe ich nichts gehört.
_
Es geht doch darum, dass man nach _eigenem Kenntnisstand_ entweder keine speziellen Informationen dazu hat und von einem "Nein" ausgeht. Man formuliert das etwas zurückhaltender, weil man nicht behaupten will, die 100%ige Antwort zu kennen. Man vergleiche mit der sicheren Aussage:

_Kommt morgen deine Mutter zu Besuch? 
Nein, sie ist morgen bei ihrer Schwester.
Nein, sie hat gerade angerufen, dass sie krank ist.
_
To your suggestion:

_Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich es wüsste, aber nein._

Wer würde das jemals sagen? Das ist schon so "weird", dass da zu viel anderes mitschwingt. Du meinst so etwas wie das noch kompliziertere:

_Ich will nicht behaupten, dass ich es sicher weiß, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass sie nicht kommt._

Das mag inhaltlich nahe kommen, aber es ist eben auch sehr länglich. Aber die Konnotation des "keine 100%ige Aussage machen wollen" sowie die Restriktion auf "soweit mir bekannt ist / soviel ich weiß", die schwingt eben auch bei "Nicht, dass ich wüsste." mit.



kimko_379 said:


> think up the proper paraphrases


See the beginning of this post.


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> It usually includes the negation of a previous statement / question ("nein" / "es ist wohl nicht so")


 
 This corresponds to my initial interpretation in #2 (which has been judged 'not fully correct', though).


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> This corresponds to my initial interpretation in #2 (which has been judged 'not fully correct', though).


It was basically correct but misses that there is an uncertainty.

You just did not mention that it is a weaker form of "no".  The other parts are correct as far as I see.

"es ist wohl/sehr wahrscheinlich nicht so"  vs.  "es ist nicht so"/"nein".


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> It was basically correct


But there is a difference in the interpretation of how 'nicht' works, i.e. what it negates:

_Kommt er morgen? Nicht dass ich wüsste
--_ (es ist) nicht (so), dass ich (es) wüsste : 'nicht' negates the implicit 'ist' (JCK's and Kajjo's interpretation)
-- er kommt nicht, soviel ich weiß/wissen könnte : 'nicht' negates 'kommt' (my initial interpretation, perhaps also διαφορετικός's).
('' it usually includes the negation of a previous statement''..)


----------



## Hutschi

"Nicht, dass ich wüsste" is one phrase. It negates weakly either "kommt" or "morgen", depending on context. 


Er kommt morgen nicht. (default)
Er kommt nicht morgen, (sondern an einem anderen Tag) - special context or special intonation of the question.

I misunderstood your answer: nicht as "nicht, dass ich wüsste" refers to "kommt".


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> It negates weakly either "kommt" or "morgen"


Thanks, good to know. 
Then for you it does not mean ''man kann nicht sagen, dass ich es wüsste/es ist nicht so, dass ich es wüsste'' (JCK+Kajjo).


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> ...
> Then for you it does not mean ''man kann nicht sagen, dass ich es wüsste/es ist nicht so, dass ich es wüsste'' (JCK+Kajjo).


This is not used in daily live, but it is approximately the meaning. However it is different in psychology and it is stronger.

''man kann nicht sagen, dass ich es wüsste" - in some areas, "man=ich"
One of the meanings of this sentence is "Ich weiß es nicht genau". It excludes probability, so you have to include it.
A: "Kommt sie morgen?"
B: ''Man kann nicht sagen, dass ich es wüsste" = Ich weiß es nicht.


"Es ist nicht so, dass ich es wüsste'' - this works only in context. It means in the context "kann sein, dass sie morgen kommt" rather than "Sie kommt sehr wahrscheinlich nicht".

A: "Kommt sie morgen?"
B: ''Es ist nicht so, dass ich es wüsste." - It basically means:  "Keine Ahnung." in a weakend form. Context may change it.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> it is approximately the meaning


If this is the meaning, then 'nicht' does not negate 'kommt' as you previously stated.
_Kommt er? Nicht, dass ich wüsste_
Entweder ''er kommt nicht (dass ich wüsste)'' oder ''es ist nicht,dass ich es wüsste''.  I am still in doubt.
Pragmatically it does not make much difference, but I would like to ascertain the original/literal meaning of the phrase.


----------



## Hutschi

I stated that you cannot isolate "nicht". The phrase itself means "nicht"

A: Kommt sie morgen?
B: Nicht dass ich wüsste. = Sie kommt morgen *nicht*. Aber ganz genau weiß ich es nicht.

"Nicht, dass ich wüsste" bedeutet das fette "nicht" plus eine Einschränkung des Wahrheitswertes/der Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Entweder ''er kommt nicht (dass ich wüsste)'' oder ''es ist nicht,dass ich es wüsste''. I am still in doubt.


The "nicht" negates an elided statement "Es ist nicht so" and thus negates the dass-sentence. The general notion is along "ich weiß es nicht / ich habe keine Kenntnis davon".

Note that the following answer is VERY idiomatic, too. I might actually use that more often than the shorter version.

_Kommt er morgen?
Nein, nicht, dass ich wüsste._

The "nein" is the answer to the question, the "nicht, dass ich wüsste" means "so viel ich weiß".

The analysis problem arises due to the fact that in the shortened version the "nicht" somehow provides both negations, i.e. the negative answer to the question and the restriction. The listener adds the "nein" automatically, because otherwise the sentence makes no sense.

However, I can only insist in the resolution of the elision as "nicht, dass = Es ist nicht so, dass", because that fits in all the variants of this phrase, confer again with my examples of #16.

_Nicht, dass er mich gefragt hätte.
Nicht, dass es drauf ankäme.
Nicht, dass ich wert drauf lege.
Nicht, dass du nicht kommen darfst.
Nicht, dass ich nicht gerne antworte._

In all of these examples you can resolve the elision as "Es ist nicht so, dass" and the longer version is even idiomatic and can be used in everyday conversations without the slightest hesitation.

_Schon klar, es ist ja auch nicht so, dass es wirklich drauf ankäme, aber...
Nicht, dass es drauf ankäme, aber..._


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> The analysis problem arises due to the fact that in the shortened version the "nicht" somehow provides both negations,


Many thanks, it is very clear now.


----------

